# I did not know Peter had an accent, Mark 14:70



## SolaGratia (Mar 27, 2009)

70And he denied it again. And a little after, they that stood by said again to Peter, Surely thou art one of them: for thou art a Galilaean, and *thy speech agreeth thereto.* (KJV)

70 But he denied it again. And a little later those who stood by said to Peter again, “Surely you are one of them; for you are a Galilean, *and your speech shows it.”*(NKJV)

Footnotes:
Mark 14:70 NU-Text omits and your speech shows it.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, they had accents even way back then.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2009)

He was from Galilee, as were most of Jesus followers. Jesus was often called "The Galilean" in his lifetime as the NT records.


----------

